# We need a motto



## Forgotten_Hero (10 Mar 2005)

The US has a bunch of them. "Be all that you can be." "The few, the proud, the US Marines.", etc. Canada doesnt seem to have anything. There should be a standard one which everyone can remember after seeing it once... something along the lines of "Its not a job, its an adventure!"... what do you think?


----------



## 291er (11 Mar 2005)

STRONG...PROUD......Today's Canadian Forces...........or so they say in the recruiting commercial........


----------



## MikeM (11 Mar 2005)

More With Less? :


----------



## TCBF (11 Mar 2005)

"It's all pensionable time?"

Tom


----------



## couchcommander (11 Mar 2005)

MikeM said:
			
		

> More With Less? :



LOL ah funny

I like that one, I'm sure it would solve the recruiting problems as well


----------



## TCBF (11 Mar 2005)

"No Life Jacket' (No life like it).

Tom


----------



## winchable (11 Mar 2005)

"Prove yourself"

Every motto I come up with sounds kind of corny to me

"What are you made of?"

Yeah I'm terrible at this.
I'll write the commercial, someone else think of the punch line.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Mar 2005)

"It's not just about the Gizmo's"

Oops, sorry, that's taken ...... it's on the new poster for Army transformation created by the Public Affairs branch.


----------



## old medic (11 Mar 2005)

We always swore they left the punctuation out of the old slogan,
"There's no life like it"

It should have been:

There's no life.  Like it!


----------



## COBRA-6 (11 Mar 2005)

We could always use the famous quote by our old PM:

"like boys scouts, with guns!"

I like the USMC fedex one:

"when it absolutely, positively, has to be destroyed overnight!"


----------



## TCBF (11 Mar 2005)

"When you care enough to send the very least?"

Tom


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (11 Mar 2005)

Canadian Forces:  Using yesterdays technology...tomorrow.


----------



## camochick (11 Mar 2005)

To borrow from Rick Mercer "Same great forces half the budget" hehehe >


----------



## PeterLT (11 Mar 2005)

Hows about....The Canadian Forces; _join_ for the job, _stay_ for the veal.

Or, ...The Canadian Forces; half the price...and Canadian, eh?

Or, ...Your Canadian Forces; strong, brave...and only slightly bland.

Or, ...The Canadian Forces; the best forces you'll never pay for.

Or, ...The Canadian Forces; retro to the max!

Peter


----------



## ab136 (11 Mar 2005)

Using yesterdays technology...tomorrow.

That's great! Good chuckle to start the morning.


----------



## rangers (11 Mar 2005)

heres a replie....were better than you cuz we have GUNS


----------



## George Wallace (11 Mar 2005)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> We could always use the famous quote by our old PM:
> 
> "like boys scouts, with guns!"



or  "like Boy Scouts, without Adult supervision."


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Mar 2005)

"Canadian Forces Lite, half the equipment all the same great results" - Suitable for monetarily strapped diets!


----------



## patrick666 (11 Mar 2005)

We were CADPAT in the desert.... STRONG, PROUD, LOADED!


----------



## Mr. Ted (11 Mar 2005)

How about this for a motto:

You have done so much with so little for so long that you will now be expected to do everything with nothing forever!

or...

The Candian Force restructuring:  Rearranging deck chairs on the Titanic.

Mr. Ted


----------



## COBRA-6 (11 Mar 2005)

Mr. Ted said:
			
		

> The Candian Force restructuring: Rearranging deck chairs on the Titanic.
> 
> Mr. Ted



That is absolutely hilarious!!! 

or Army Transformation: painting the walls in a burning house!


----------



## Horse_Soldier (11 Mar 2005)

Never in the course of human civilization has so much been done by so few with so little.

*With all due apologies to Winston Churchill*


----------



## Baloo (11 Mar 2005)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> "It's not just about the Gizmo's"
> 
> Oops, sorry, that's taken ...... it's on the new poster for Army transformation created by the Public Affairs branch.



Yeah, I had myself a good chuckle when I first saw that poster. Why? The troops is carrying the new C9 LMG, an issued Camelbak, and has a pair of NVG's strapped to his helme.t Apparently, it's "All About the Gizmo's".


----------



## Inch (11 Mar 2005)

I remember some of the fake recruiting posters going around for Sea Kings with mottoes like:

"Why ask your grandfather what it was like? Find out for yourself!"

"Sea King quantity of life program, after all, what good is quality if you're not around to enjoy it?"

"30 Years of progress in Sea King technology, now our crash pictures are in full colour"

the last one you need a picture to fully appreciate it.......


----------



## patrick666 (11 Mar 2005)

How about just "Eh."....

The Canadian Forces - Eh. 

Cheers


----------



## Korus (11 Mar 2005)

I'm partial for the UK Royal Marines motto.. "99.9% need not apply"

Why don't we modify that for out purposes?

"JTF2-Sniper-Commando-Para-Ninjas Need Not Apply"


----------



## KevinB (11 Mar 2005)

rangers said:
			
		

> heres a replie....were better than you cuz we have GUNS



You, Mr "rangers" are an idiot.


----------



## ZipperHead (11 Mar 2005)

"If you have no life, there's nothing like it...."


----------



## Jungle (11 Mar 2005)

Another borrowed one:
"Nothing is too good for the Troops, so nothing is what you are going to get !!!"


----------



## RossF (11 Mar 2005)

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> Canadian Forces:   Using yesterdays technology...tomorrow.



hahahahaha that one got me!


----------



## Thompson_JM (12 Mar 2005)

The New Canadian Forces: We Care

The Canadian Navy: Ours ships are now 80% Rust Free!

The Canadian Air Force: Guntape, A Wing, and A Prayer

The Canadian Army: Now More Tanks then Generals! (sadly I cant verify that for truth....)


----------



## Glorified Ape (12 Mar 2005)

The Canadian Forces: Where the equipment will kill you faster than the enemy.


----------



## MdB (12 Mar 2005)

My contribution:

The Canadian Forces Modernization: upgrading the tradition.

Canadian Forces, now a division of Canadian Heritage! - Discover past today!

Homer Simpson's pastiche:
You never know when an old Sea King might come in handy! Sure, it's not 1963 right now, but who knows what tomorrow will bring?

(You never know when an old calendar might come in handy! Sure, it's not 1985 right now, but who knows what tomorrow will bring?)

Cheers!   ;D


----------



## Sundborg (12 Mar 2005)

"Who wants cake?"


----------



## PPCLI Guy (12 Mar 2005)

In an effort to take this thread back to the original intent, and away from the self-flagellation that we all seem to enjoy so much, how about this:

Be a Soldier: Make a Difference

Dave


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (12 Mar 2005)

Why read about history, when you can make it; your Canadian Armed Forces.


----------



## Lim0 (12 Mar 2005)

Vancouvers Arts Institude Commercial  >

Do you like using high powered weapons? 
Do you like to blow shit up?
Then your thinking like a soldier, so why not become one?


----------



## MikeM (12 Mar 2005)

Lim0.. very nice!


----------



## PPCLI Guy (12 Mar 2005)

Light Infantry - The Ultimate Xtreme Sport


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (12 Mar 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> The Canadian Forces: Where the equipment will kill you faster than the enemy.


   Hahahahahahahah, gasp, that's way to F***ing true!  ;D


----------



## patt (12 Mar 2005)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> The Canadian Army: Now More Tanks then Generals! (sadly I cant verify that for truth....)



it should be "Canadian army: More Generals then tanks lol 

anyone remeber the sayin on the simpsons when homer joins the navy? lol i dont remeber it all it would be a good slogan


----------



## scm77 (12 Mar 2005)

Found it

"Daybreak: Tucawka.  The proud men and women of the Navy are fighting for freedom.  But you're in Lubba, Texas, hosing stains off a monument.  You're in the Naval Reserve.  America's seventeenth line of defense, between the Mississippi National Guard, and the League of Women Voters.  *After basic training, you'll only have to work one weekend a month.  And most of that time, you're drunk off your ass.*"


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Mar 2005)

One motto that has always stuck with me is the one that the SAR tech's use if i'm not mistaken.

"So that others may live"

May not exactly be a great motto for the forces but when you read about that soldier in Iraq who got the VC for his actions saving his fellow soldiers, I think it sums up an ideal soldier mentality.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Mar 2005)

I like that one Ghost.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (13 Mar 2005)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> One motto that has always stuck with me is the one that the SAR tech's use if i'm not mistaken.
> 
> "So that others may live"
> 
> May not exactly be a great motto for the forces but when you read about that soldier in Iraq who got the VC for his actions saving his fellow soldiers, I think it sums up an ideal soldier mentality.


     SAR, peacekeeping, disaster releif, aid to civil power, fighting the war on terror, or conventional war in support of our allies, they all boil down to putting our lives on the line that others may live.  Ghost, your words hit hard.  Good call.


----------



## Blunt Object (14 Mar 2005)

Our motto should be "Hope you're not comming cause we wont be there to meet you."

or "Two men, a .22 and thier tractor"


----------



## Baloo (14 Mar 2005)

"We don't really want to be a bother...but if you're going, we can use a lift."


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (14 Mar 2005)

"The Canadian Army, he's a nice guy!"


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Mar 2005)

Todays Forces,....if you got the will, we got the way!


----------



## Baloo (14 Mar 2005)

There you go, being all serious again... ;D


----------



## Thompson_JM (14 Mar 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Todays Forces,....if you got the will, we got the way!




Dont you mean if youve got a way then we;ve got a will?   ;D


The Canadian Forces: The Finest Russian Transports Money Can Rent


----------



## Freddy Chef (14 Mar 2005)

(In Latin)
*â ?...In spite of all the sh*t we get put through...â ?*

(In Latin)
*â ?...Don't blade buddy...â ?*

(In Latin)
*â ?...Dog-F*ckers will be sorted out...â ?*


----------



## Blakey (14 Mar 2005)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> One motto that has always stuck with me is the one that the SAR tech's use if i'm not mistaken.
> 
> "So that others may live"
> 
> May not exactly be a great motto for the forces but when you read about that soldier in Iraq who got the VC for his actions saving his fellow soldiers, I think it sums up an ideal soldier mentality.



Isnt that the USAF PJ's Motto?


----------



## patrick666 (15 Mar 2005)

The Canadian Forces - More than just a dingy and a 12pack...


----------



## Freddy Chef (15 Mar 2005)

For the Primary Reserve:

http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/images/bliraqoneweekendamonth.htm

(In Latin, of course)


----------



## Lim0 (16 Mar 2005)

"The Canadian Army, Now serving 25% more beer"


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (16 Mar 2005)

For thoose of us who have seen "FUBAR" the movie.

"The Canadian Army...Sometimes ya just gotta give' er!"


----------



## air533 (17 Mar 2005)

.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (17 Mar 2005)

With the amount of of cutbacks over the years how about
"The Canadian Forces, Atkins approved"
You could used the same P.C recruiting posters aand stick an Atkins Approved seal on them.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (17 Mar 2005)

It's not your fathers army; he had tanks! 
or how about
Armed by the lowest bidder, deployed without support, without supply, without transport, the Canadian Army, because Survivor is for weaklings.


----------



## Ghost (17 Mar 2005)

Canadian Forces 

If it ain't on fire, it isn't us


----------



## air533 (18 Mar 2005)

.


----------



## CBH99 (18 Mar 2005)

Wouldn't it make sense to just swap motto's with the US Marines?

USMC motto is, "The Few, the Proud, the Marines"

CF motto is, "The Strong, the Proud, today's Canadian Forces".

Wouldn't swapping them make some sense??


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Mar 2005)

I can remember the CF motto from their TV adds from the 70's, "There's No Life Like it", and "See Us about You", and the tacky music which also played along.

Australia has had a few too like, "Army, Bring Out Your Best" I once saw that sticker/decal on the inside of a toilet bowl   ;D, or "The Army, The Edge", or "Army Reserve, The Part Time Of Your Life".

And to think some who thinks these mottos up is getting paid probably more than me.

Now being honest, the only motto that I like is the British one "Go Hard Or Go Home" from the 90's.

Go figure.

Wes


----------



## Tpr.Orange (27 Mar 2005)

SIC VIS PACEM PARA BELLUM...


IF YOU WISH PEACE PREPARE FOR WAR


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Mar 2005)

"Didn't want to go to school, eh? Dig, boy, dig."

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## aesop081 (27 Mar 2005)

Join the army, see the world, meet interesting people.....and kill them !


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Mar 2005)

I believe its

 "The Army - See exotic countries, meet interesting and stimulating people of an ancient culture... and kill them."


----------



## D-n-A (27 Mar 2005)

From Full Metal Jacket


I wanted to see exotic Vietnam... the crown jewel of Southeast Asia. I wanted to meet interesting and stimulating people of an ancient culture... and kill them. I wanted to be the first kid on my block to get a confirmed kill! 
-Joker


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Mar 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> From Full Metal Jacket
> 
> 
> I wanted to see exotic Vietnam... the crown jewel of Southeast Asia. I wanted to meet interesting and stimulating people of an ancient culture... and kill them. I wanted to be the first kid on my block to get a confirmed kill!
> -Joker



Yah, that was what we were basing it off of...


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Mar 2005)

"Army: Due to the current economic climate, the light at the end of the tunnel will be turned off until further notice."

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## D-n-A (27 Mar 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Yah, that was what we were basing it off of...



Yea.. I kinda guessed that.. thats why I posted it.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (27 Mar 2005)

Its not an extreme sport, unless they shoot back, the Canadian Armed Forces


----------

